# Blue Fish TV



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of this? They provide videos and material for use in small groups. I'm just curious if anyone has used their material before and what they thought? Thank you 

BluefishTV.com: Creating Videos to Help You Teach.


----------



## kceaster (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't, but I wanted to take the opportunity (because I'm too lazy to do a private message) to say that it was a blessing for me to read about your ordination in "New Horizons". May God bless you in your service to Him as you feed the flock of God.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 6, 2009)

kceaster said:


> I haven't, but I wanted to take the opportunity (because I'm too lazy to do a private message) to say that it was a blessing for me to read about your ordination in "New Horizons". May God bless you in your service to Him as you feed the flock of God.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> KC



Thank you brother. The Lord is good.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

I have only a little experience with Blue Fish TV. From what I've seen and used (again, 'twas only a little bit) their material is more entertaining than it is edifying. That's not to say that it's _not_ edifying, just that it's greatest use for us was to keep high-schoolers interested by means of keeping them entertained. I've since left that church, however.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 6, 2009)

Bump...


----------

